
Google and Amazon are wasting your time with Interviewing - thorcode
Google did not hire me because I&#x27;m a Black Man. I declined the opportunity with Amazon because they were b#llshitting the interview process. My only response is &quot;My skin color has nothing to do with my ability to do the job. I&#x27;m more than qualified to do the f#*ck!ng job!&quot; &quot;TRUST.
======
thorcode
Recruitment firm Cynet slammed after job posting seeks 'preferably Caucasian'
candidate

[https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/recruitment-firm-
cynet-...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/recruitment-firm-cynet-
slammed-after-job-posting-seeks-preferably-caucasian-n1000066)

------
mikejb
> Google did not hire me because I'm a Black Man.

Can you elaborate on how you got to that conclusion? We don't have insights on
how the interview went (not from your, nor the interviewers' perspective), so
it's hard to get a picture of what happened.

~~~
thorcode
Recruitment firm Cynet slammed after job posting seeks 'preferably Caucasian'
candidate

[https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/recruitment-firm-
cynet-...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/recruitment-firm-cynet-
slammed-after-job-posting-seeks-preferably-caucasian-n1000066)

~~~
mikejb
And this is related how to your original post?

(To be honest, you give the impression to blame the rejection on your skin
colour when the alternative option is less comfortable: Someone thought you're
not qualified to do the 'f#*ck!ng job')

------
mrburton
This must be a troll. Google and Amazon hire a lot of different people ranging
from Black, Asian, Indian, Straight, Gay, etc.

You can read more about their efforts here
[https://diversity.google/](https://diversity.google/) and
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/landing_pages/diversity-and-
inclu...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/landing_pages/diversity-and-inclusion)

FYI - I do not work for Google or Amazon.

------
StudentStuff
Techbros often only want to hire people that resemble them or make them feel
comfortable. I've seen this be the case with multiple people hired by both
Google & Amazon, "cultural fit" (eg: political & racial fit) over merit.
Happens all the time outside FAANGs too.

~~~
thorcode
Nice! When you're a black man it's difficult to make white folks feel
comfortable. All they see is your Blackness* :/

~~~
StudentStuff
I'm not black, but having spent time homeless and not having the best
educational path, I know most tech companies that have interviewed me look
down on me or consider me unhirable despite using code I wrote.

The experience you describe lines up with what I've heard from friends, I'd
recommend reconsidering Amazon though, the company is highly segmented
internally and time at a FAANG will likely boost your earning potential down
the line. Most of the employees that have been there 3+ years are
inert/zombified, working 50-60hrs a week. Their recruiters also BS around, I
wouldn't take the interview process personally.

One friend interviewed at Amazon and thought she did terrible, yet they still
offered her $80hr. Avoid the corporate kool-aid, cash their paychecks for a
year or two, pole vault to an even better position at a slightly less well
known company (with a better culture).

~~~
thorcode
Thanks for your input. I appreciate you taking the time to share. Companies
like Google and Amazon should make it clear in the beginning that their intent
when it comes to these job posting is to collect market data and they're not
really interested in hiring the candidate. It's totally fine to be upfront
with this information because believe it or not, there are candidates out
there just looking to practice there interviewing skills to improve.
Obviously, these Technical Recruiters have a quota they have to meet for the
numbers of candidates to interview for an opportunity each month so it looks
like they are doing their job*(Recruiting). But as a Technical Recruiters, it
would be a good idea to make that clear to the candidates you are interviewing
at the beginning of the interview process so that you are not wasting anyone
time. As a Black Man in America, the gears almost always change once the
person that hiring for the role finds out that I am Black. I always get past
the phone interview because talking over the phone it defaults to tell my
race. I've been dealing with this sh!t for 8+ years now and it's getting
really old. :)

------
thtthings
So you are yourself deciding if you are qualified to work for Google! Now on
people can just tell Google that they are qualified and Google can hire them.
Can you tell us who you work for now? Some of your coding projects, things you
have accomplished? If you are really good, you can just create your own
software. Btw, i am not white. I am Brown

~~~
thorcode
Recruitment firm Cynet slammed after job posting seeks 'preferably Caucasian'
candidate

[https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/recruitment-firm-
cynet-...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/recruitment-firm-cynet-
slammed-after-job-posting-seeks-preferably-caucasian-n1000066)

